# Defined Details - Open Day Sunday 24rd of March. (Glasgow)



## caledonia

*Defined Details - Open Day Sunday 24rd of March.*
We are proud to announce that on Sunday the 24rd of March at 10AM, we will open our doors to all members of Detailing World, friend and clients. So regardless of your length on the forum all are welcome. We have been planning over the Winter months to try and offer members a wide selection of manufactures and the wares. Invitations have went out to Max Protect, Carpro UK. Chemical Guys and a special guest as in Mr Origin (Stevie of Black Magic details). I am please to inform members that they have confirmed and are prepared to demonstrate and offer advice on the day. Not forgetting the chance to buy any product on the day. Invitation have also went out to others and hopeful I will be able to update this thread. When other manufactures sign up and clear their diaries. ​
I have already spoken to Stevie of Black Magic Detail. Informally. But he is prepared to put himself under the spot light and carry out some in house Alchemy on the day. Blending is own wax and hopefully will be an insight to those that wish to find out more, with regards to their wares.
From passed meet that I have attended I also know Janis of Max Protect and Andy of CarproUk. Will be there to offer advice and demo the products. Showing the benefits and ease of use associated with both brands. Highlighting the pluses and what individuals can expect from their products once applied correctly.
The day will start with a safe wash procedure demonstrated by one of Chemical Guys representatives. David an Ed will also be available to answer question and demonstrate as to how to get the most from their vast selection of detailing product. ​
We will be running a competition on the day. Where participates can have a play with various coating that have been applied to Scrap panels. The nature of the competition is to guess the coatings, by water behaviour as well as other means. The person that guess the most correct coating will be offered a free Exterior protection detail on their car or a 1 to 1 training day. At a time convenient to both parties and carried out by myself located in Glasgow studio. 
This competition and hands on machine polishing covering a basic machine set will be a charity affair to raise funds for Cancer research. All we ask is you drop a few coins into the buckets on the day and take part in this services and demonstrations on offer. I have also managed to secure a discount code as a Accredited detailer for any members that are looking to venture into the Polish Angel car care. Again as before a small donation is all that is required and you will not be disappointed in the quality of the products and service received. ​
Just a recent update we also have the chance of getting a PDI expert alone on the day if there is enough interest. But this will be confirmed at a later date.
More information will be added in the fullness of time and I would be interested in members offering suggestions as to what they may possibly be interested in seen or covering on the day. Obviously limitations will apply.​
Gordon. 


Just a small update to the manufactures on the day. I have now had it confirmed that there will be a representative from Maxolen Car Care and also Carlack in attendance on the day.​


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll see you there Gordon... I might not wash my car before then... try and win you doing it instead haha I haven't had the time!


----------



## CarPro.UK

Sounds like a great day organised there Gordon. See you there. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Alan W

At last! :lol: Looking forward to it! :thumb:

If you need a hand I'll be pleased to help. 

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

CraigQQ said:


> I'll see you there Gordon... I might not wash my car before then... try and win you doing it instead haha I haven't had the time!


 Chancer :detailer::lol:I tried to get your attension the other day. But everytime you appeared I had a polisher in my hands. You should have just came in. 


CarPro.UK said:


> Sounds like a great day organised there Gordon. See you there. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


 I will be in touch prior Andy. Just to run though a small order. If you do not mind. 


Alan W said:


> At last! :lol: Looking forward to it! :thumb:
> 
> If you need a hand I'll be pleased to help.
> 
> Alan W


 You don't need to ask. All hands on deck as it where. You have been before its a participation day the way it once was. :thumb:

And thank you for your support


----------



## Derekh929

Gordon remember Craig to get the Krispy Creme's , sounds a great day wish I had time to attend family commitments big at present


----------



## Chrissyronald

Sounds good Gordon, will try pop along!


----------



## rossdook

May struggle with that date Gordon, but if I can be there I will


----------



## caledonia

Derekh929 said:


> Gordon remember Craig to get the Krispy Creme's , sounds a great day wish I had time to attend family commitments big at present


 Totally understandable Derek. Family first as always m8. :thumb:


rossdook said:


> May struggle with that date Gordon, but if I can be there I will


 You always welcome my far traveller. Just get mark to keep things ticking lol. There may also be a pre detailing meet. I have been instructed that they need to see the scenic spots of Glasgow. Or at least till the clubs shut :lol:Hope they sell Irn Bru for his sake.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

I would like to offer a prize for the day as its all good for cancer research ,as I will be blending on the day why dont I pour this burr pot for charity ,donations in the bucket names in a hat 









regards 
stevie


----------



## Alan W

That's a beautiful pot and a very generous offer Stevie! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

Black Magic Detail said:


> I would like to offer a prize for the day as its all good for cancer research ,as I will be blending on the day why dont I pour this burr pot for charity ,donations in the bucket names in a hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> stevie


Much appreciated Steve Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

whats cost of cheapest hotel nearby would love to come over to scotland if money allows


----------



## AaronGTi

I'm there :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Sounds like a fantastic day and hopefully will be along


----------



## CraigQQ

caledonia said:


> Chancer :detailer::lol:I tried to get your attension the other day. But everytime you appeared I had a polisher in my hands. You should have just came in.


Didn't want to interrupt your flow haha you seemed a very busy bee!

Your unit's looking good though! Have entered this date into the diary now.. will make sure I'm there.. even if it's just to wind up Andy! haha


----------



## rossdook

Goodfella36 said:


> whats cost of cheapest hotel nearby would love to come over to scotland if money allows


Holiday Inn Express at Hamilton is about 10 minutes away and is a decent gaff if you can get it for less than 50 notes - you can fill up with a buffet breakfast (cooked now too) to make sure you get your money's worth! I, of course could never condone filling your bag with free cereal and muffins though....


----------



## DannyMair

I hope I can get enough time to make this


----------



## CraigQQ

Goodfella36 said:


> whats cost of cheapest hotel nearby would love to come over to scotland if money allows


Gordon's got a couch in the unit... sleep there :lol:


----------



## gally

Would have to be that day wouldn't it! Boo you Gordon! 

Shame I can't make this one chaps, such an great day aswell. Have fun!


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> Would have to be that day wouldn't it! Boo you Gordon!
> 
> Shame I can't make this one chaps, such an great day aswell. Have fun!


you weren't invited anyway...


----------



## AaronGTi

Craig you're on the krispy kremes, probs best to get 5 boxes


----------



## gally

CraigQQ said:


> you weren't invited anyway...


Boooooo! Need to get back through to see you boi!


----------



## Davemm

hmm long way north, would love to come though.


----------



## CraigQQ

AaronGTi said:


> Craig you're on the krispy kremes, probs best to get 5 boxes


chase yourself...

not waiting in the queues or paying £50 for doughnuts! :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Davemm said:


> hmm long way north, would love to come though.


 Go and see your neighbour. :lol:there is always a way

Just a small update to the manufactures on the day. I have now had it confirmed that there will be a representative from Maxolen Car Care and also Carlack in attendance on the day.

Gordon.

It may also be of benefit if we can form a list of those that are wishing to attend. So we can gauge numbers.

1.
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Alan W

1. Alan W
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## CraigQQ

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Prism Detailing

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4.
5.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5.


----------



## Jack

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5.Jack


----------



## stewartmak7

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5.Jack
6. Stewart


----------



## Chrissyronald

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5.Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris


----------



## tartanhaggis

Me please Gordon:thumb: will bring the wee man along too


----------



## Mick

1.. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5.Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick




Bumpety Bump :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4022888&postcount=43


----------

